# Flu Flu Arrows



## bowhunter098 (Dec 2, 2009)

What is a good way to make an effective flu flu or should I save my time and buy them??


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

There was a thread on this very subject in DIY just the other day


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

The way I like to do them...

Take a normal arrow that you might have, leave the fletching on if you want, I do.

Take a single full length feather, and wrap it around the shaft just ahead of your normal fletching. The underwing side of the feather should face forward. The quill will be stiff so work it around the shaft before you try to glue it. I use a quick setting fletching glue, I glue the start of the feather, let it dry, then put glue around the shaft for about 5/8" which should be about the distance the wrapped up feather takes. I finish off by using a clothespin to hold the back end as the glue dries. Fluff up the feathers so you have a wild mess of feather.

I find that the fluflu action is much better than a 3 or 4 fletch uncut feather fletch, and it's cheaper as it only takes one full length feather.


----------



## bowhunter098 (Dec 2, 2009)

Ok thanks you find the feathers at an archery store?


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

bowhunter098 said:


> Ok thanks you find the feathers at an archery store?


Yep.


----------



## dpoutdoor (Jun 4, 2009)

if I use turkey feathers for this, what feathers should I use?


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

dpoutdoor said:


> if I use turkey feathers for this, what feathers should I use?


Well, I would say wing primarys, but I guess you could try out a secondary and see how it works...you know, it aint costing you anything. Make sure you square up the quill base, I use fine sandpaper.


----------



## bowhunter098 (Dec 2, 2009)

how close together do you make your twist in your feathers


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

*Go for the drag!*

The purpose of the flu-flu fletch is to provide drag at the back end of the arrow. The easiest way to do this is to disrupt the air flow as much as possible. It ain't rocket surgery, so let your imagination run wild.

I have used, with good results, 6 untrimmed feathers (5 or 6 inches long) and the full length spiral fletch. The biggest problem is that they tickle your face. 

Just get a lot of stuff on the back end and don't overthink this stuff. Knitting yarn may work as well for all I know.

Enjoy, and best of luck to you.


----------



## bowhunter098 (Dec 2, 2009)

i got some carbon flu flus and i really like them but i am thinking about getting some cedar ones. They are alot cheaper and i think they look sweet


----------

